# MBTI personality traits and infidelity



## lost2011 (Dec 12, 2011)

Just curious if anyone else has looked into MBTI analysis and how it pertains to your marriages. I have dealt with MBTI personality analysis in my work for a few years. Just recently I decided to check traits of my wife's profile. It was very eye opening! How my wife has trouble letting me know what she was thinking as she was afraid it would get a negative reaction from me. We are almost complete opposites on how we structure our lives. I sent her the information on our personality traits and how they interact and when i asked if she thought some of the barriers were common to our relationship she said it was like we were looking in a mirror. No excuse for her infidelity but i sure wish I had applied some of my work to my marriage.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What is MBTI?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I wish more people understood MBTI because yes I believe it does absolutely help with your marriage if you do. You can see the negatives in each type and can work to manage them.


----------



## lost2011 (Dec 12, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> What is MBTI?


MBTI is Myers Briggs Type Indicator. We use it where i work to assess peoples personality traits to see how they will interact with each other. It also helps tell us what kind of duties or tasks they may enjoy and therefore be happier to do. 

We use a company to administer the test for individuals applying for a certain position to see if their type will match the job. It has been almost flawless in helping us with our hires. Suggest google to learn more about it.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

lost2011 said:


> We use a company to administer the test for individuals applying for a certain position to see if their type will match the job. It has been almost flawless in helping us with our hires. Suggest google to learn more about it.


The best job I ever had was one where they did this.


----------

